# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  ايهما اهون خيانة حبيبك او موت حبيبك ؟

## ابن العطار

السلام عليكم 


اخواني ايهما اهون لك ان ترى خيانة حبيبك بعينيك مع شخص اخر غيركـ او ترى موت حبيبكـ اما عينيكـ ؟

----------


## بياض الثلج

بصراحة ال2 هينين الله لا يردوا مو هو خائن ؟؟؟ ليش أستصعب الحياة من بعده في الحالتين  :Icon4:

----------


## بنت الشديفات

لأ يموت ما في مشكله ههههههههههههههه  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]لما يموت الحبيب بنتمنى لو خان الف الف مرة ولا ندوق طعم الفراق المُفاجيء ..

بتعجب من انسان بموتله ميت .. وبضل حاقد وما بصفح عنه ...![/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

هدوء الصفح شي وما عم نحكي عنو هوون
يعني لو سأل العضو المضيف الموضوع تفصح عن الحبيب الخائن بعد موته ام .....الخ السؤال 

ساعتها بيختلف الجواب  :SnipeR (32):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> هدوء الصفح شي وما عم نحكي عنو هوون
> يعني لو سأل العضو المضيف الموضوع تفصح عن الحبيب الخائن بعد موته ام .....الخ السؤال 
> 
> ساعتها بيختلف الجواب





جوابي يا اختي بالشق الأول ..

اما الشق التاني جواب للإنسان اللي موت الحبيب عليه اهون من خيانته ، وما دام وصل لهالحالة فأكيد بكون يا حاقد يا كاره اله ، وانا حكيت انو بستغرب من انسان بموتله ميت وما بصفح عنه وبغفر زلاته ..



هاي فكرتي .. وتطمني شايف الموضوع وعارف شو بده ..

----------


## Sc®ipt

بالنسبة الي الموت اهون و ارحم بمليون مرة من الخيانة
طعم الخيانة مر و قاسي و ممكن الموت ما يكون بهالمرار والقسوة لأنه الله كاتب هالعمر

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> بالنسبة الي الموت اهون و ارحم بمليون مرة من الخيانة
> طعم الخيانة مر و قاسي و ممكن الموت ما يكون بهالمرار والقسوة لأنه الله كاتب هالعمر


عفيه عليك فشيتلي مري

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

بعيد الشر شو موت؟
الخيانة افضل وارحم 
بكفي اشوفه قادر يبتسم 
قادر يعيش 
ولا شو اسمه حب؟
اكيد اهون علي الخيانة  :SnipeR (46):

----------


## ابن العطار

*بالنسبة لي ازا كنت حب بنت حب جنوني وحب الجنون للعشق وبالاخير شفتها عم تحكي مع غير بمعنى " الخيانه " وتركتني وصارت تحب الشخص الاخر اكيد مابتمنالها الموت ولا بتمنى لحدا الموت شو ما تكون قصتو مابتمنالو الموت ديننا دين تسامح لو بدها تتركني شو بدو يصير فيي يعني راح اتعذب لمدة شهر عادي بيمر الشهر وبيمر العمر كلو بالاخير راح تنساها وعالقليلة كل ما تشوفها بتصير تحكي كانت احلا حبي هالبنت بس لما تموت ما عاد تشوفها بالمرة ولا بحياتك اكبر واجمل واحلا عشق وحب بتبطل تشوفو بحياتك فانا بنظري انا الخاص بي انه تخوني مليون مرة ولا تموت وتقبلو مروري اخواني*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله يا صاحبي الموت أهون ما بعلم بس الخيانه صعبه مرة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

خيانتو اهون على الاقليه يكون عايش ولو فعلا بتحبو ما تتمنالو الموت

----------


## هلا

[align=center]اكيد الخيانه اهون ولا يحكوا انه صارله  شيء لا سمح الله 
 مادام اختار اللي يريحه الله يجعله بكل خطوة سلامة [/align].

----------


## مهند الحراحشه

الموت افضل  :SnipeR (91):

----------


## ابن العطار

*بالنسبة لي انا بالذات الخيانه افضل لك ازا مافي خيانه عند العشاق بربكم كيف الواحد راح يتزوج تانية وتالتة ورابعة ولا كيف بدنا نخلي عدد العوانس اقل من االاول لازم نتزوج البنت سنة زمان ونغيرها لانه بيكون خالص مدتها ههههههههههه*

----------


## الورده الجوريه

الموت ولا الخيانه الله معاه  :Icon12:

----------


## وردة الأمل

هما امران احلاهما مر
 بس ايموت افضل من اني اشوفو مع حدا ثاني غيري :SnipeR (1):

----------

